# Texas Boys Outdoors - flounder gigging with wounded veterans



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

Last night (1/29/2017) I had the pleasure of taking the Texas Boys Outdoors TV show crew out flounder gigging. Joining us for the show were wounded military guests from the U.S. Army & Marines, and it was an honor to fish and enjoy a night with some of America's true heroes.

The weather was perfect, with dead calm winds, extreme low tides, and cool temps in the low 50's. The water was very clear everywhere we went, and the flounder were easy pickings tonight over hard sand bottom. Once we got their 3 man limit of flounder we switched gears and went looking for some fast-paced sheepshead and drum action. We ended with 16 flounder, 9 black drum, and 2 sheepshead by 10pm.

We got tons of great video footage of the trip tonight, from cameras on the boat, cameras on the gigs, and cameras in the water. The video taken tonight will be on an upcoming full episode of The Texas Boys Outdoors TV show, airing sometime this Spring/Summer on the Pursuit Channel.

A few teaser pictures are attached below, with many more to come, once editing of the show is done...

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging Trips
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*few more pictures*

a few more pictures


----------

